# Seiko 7t59



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

evening chaps

I've always been a bit of a Seiko fan ... who hasn't at one stage or another ... and a friend is offering me his 7T59 SS "Olympic" edition, I see that they were only released between 91 and 93 and they have the 1/100 sec timer and second 24 time zone dial .... a very nice seiko, reasonable condition

he's asking about Â£130 ... ? ... do you think thats a fair price .... i'm not to good at knowing the value on these and it is hard to find a 7T59 for sale, let alone one with the olympic flame on the back to compare









what ya think


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I often put seiko and 7t59 into ebay search to see whats around. Sometimes just trawling through the Seikos will find one as not all sellers know what they've got. The last one I remember was a a bit gaudy for my tastes don't remember the model name but it went for over Â£100. Not much help I know as it's not specific but those movements do seem to attract a high price esp when in a nice rare watch!


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

These models are becoming collectable - but mainly for the movement than the fact that it has the Olympic flame. In fact I believe the models with the flame are slightly less desireable than the others.

Check out this excellent web site:

http://home.alltel.net/wb5apd/watches.html

If its in good condition then I would be tempted to go for it.

Barry


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks pg .... i do like the look of the watch and i'd be buying this as probably a keeper ... that 1/100 sec hand is so incredibly quick







don't know how it stays on the stem









this is the all SS model, fairly sleek, if i take it i'll be posting some pics


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

cheers barry, i was on that website ... an excellent find and theres a picture of the watch in question, it's the 7T59-7A2A


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Impressive database Barry, thank you.

Gravedodger: nice watch, what are you waiting for?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Gravedodger,

Have you read this thread?

7T59

Cheers

Paul

P.S. I still have my 7T59...also I know where you can buy a brand new one for $385 if anyone is interested ... PM me.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks paul,

e-bay 7T59









I'm actually not having to pay out any money for this watch .... it's more of a value/cost as part payment against a PC i'm building for him







... a bit of contra work.

tempting


----------

